# 10 Permit for Travel Trailer



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I did a search on this and I keep hearing different advice. I have a lot in Paamul and I'm taking my travel trailer there and I want to leave it. I have read that the 10 yr permit is for motor homes and I've been told that otherwise. I want to leave it in Mexico while I have an FMM. So, all you experts out there, can I leave my trailer on my lot and go back NOB with an FMM? Could be that it's Mexico and it depends on the wind direction


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

NO........


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that's to the point....lol. That's what I was thinking but then I heard different. I'll be in the position to apply for non inmigrant (FM3) if needed. Thanks Chicois8.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Get an FM3 and fly back. As far as I know the tow vehicle and trailer are tied together


----------

